# Week 11 Final update from Yukon Reno



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

I mowed the lawn this morning, and with the weather Im going to guess this may be the last mow of the year. I got my pre-emergent down last weekend, and the final lawn fert application the week before that. Here are the week 11 post seed down pics. The brown tinging is where some of the weeds have been sprayed are are dying out.


----------

